

Heat death of the universe - cyunker
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heat_death_of_the_Universe

======
jgeorge
I read this page about once or twice a year, when I have some time to go
through it in it's entirety. It gives me a great reminder that nothing that
may stress me out today is worth worrying about. I don't know if it's the
inevitability that makes it not worth stressing about the small stuff, or if
it's simply thinking at that kind of time scale that makes this week's or
today's issues that much smaller, but it always works for me.

